# Nazi UFOs in the news again.



## Florence (Nov 18, 2010)

Nazi UFOs are in the news again.


Hitler planned to invade UK with UFOs | News.com.au

Hitler Planned UFO Attack On London, Claims Newspaper - Londonist

Hitler's plan to bomb world with UFOs | The Daily Telegraph


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 18, 2010)

Heh. Musta been a slow news day.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Actually, I think those are tanks.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 18, 2010)

Beschrimtfung auf dem foto entfernt, indeed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Man, wait until Elvis finds out what his roommate is up to.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah...and just wait 'till they discover the top-secret connection between Hitler's UFOs and the chemtrails...all hell is gonna break loose...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

This is really sad.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

Scoff if you will, but how do you guys explain THIS?? Huh? Yeah, I thought so...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Nov 19, 2010)

You know what? I'm going to kitbash scratch-build a Nazi UFO Dammit! It's brilliant if I do say so myself. I like this guy's conception...


----------



## Pong (Nov 19, 2010)

Yawwwnnnn....So what's breaking news? Oh right, the Nazi UFO conspiracy theory.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2010)

Hitler was an Alien.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 20, 2010)

I would have to agree.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 20, 2010)

Fact is though, the flying wings were difficult enough to fly safely. I know they did try to produce flying saucers for the USAF and British. Trouble was they couldn't be controlled using known aerodynamic principles. Hell even the Flying Wing was really unsafe until the advent of fly-by-wire. Therefore NP in reality. Hoax by newsmen or someone else. Case Closed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> Fact is though, the flying wings were difficult enough to fly safely. I know they did try to produce flying saucers for the USAF and British. Trouble was they couldn't be controlled using known aerodynamic principles. Hell even the Flying Wing was really unsafe until the advent of fly-by-wire. Therefore NP in reality. Hoax by newsmen or someone else. Case Closed.



I think you're stretching it a bit. The YB-49 flew fine, the N9M was a bit tricky but was still flown successfully although it had engine problems. I'd like to see evidence backing up your claims.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 21, 2010)

I might have had it wrong but I'm sure they said that about the WW2 flying wings.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> I might have had it wrong but I'm sure they said that about the WW2 flying wings.



Who's "THEY?"


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 21, 2010)

He226 had no problems flying, other than the occasional engine malfunction (and the end of the war).


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 21, 2010)

The Horton brothers had great success with thier flying wings, both glider and powered.

Same would go for Dr. Lippisch's designs, though he was not near as popular as the Horton brothers.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> He226 had no problems flying, other than the occasional engine malfunction (and the end of the war).






GrauGeist said:


> The Horton brothers had great success with thier flying wings, both glider and powered.
> 
> Same would go for Dr. Lippisch's designs, though he was not near as popular as the Horton brothers.



Amen


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 21, 2010)

I would love to see someone build an Amerikabomber...now THAT would be a sight to behold!


----------



## machine shop tom (Nov 21, 2010)

Why do so many UFOs resemble light fixtures?

tom


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2010)

So the moment of enlightenment might prove their existance?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 21, 2010)

machine shop tom said:


> Why do so many UFOs resemble light fixtures?
> 
> tom



8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2010)

machine shop tom said:


> Why do so many UFOs resemble light fixtures?
> 
> tom


Because the shape of a commode just isn't all that aerodynamic...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

machine shop tom said:


> Why do so many UFOs resemble light fixtures?
> 
> tom





GrauGeist said:


> Because the shape of a commode just isn't all that aerodynamic...


Good one GG.  


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Because the shape of a commode just isn't all that aerodynamic...



Plausible enough, I guess....but what part do aerodynamics play in the vacuum of space?


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps the Mothership that's parked back up behind the Moon is shaped like a giant commode (or giant urinal, depending on what part of the galaxy they're from) and these smaller ships are lamp shaped for atmospheric travel...

Just a guess, here...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2010)

Or maybe to do with travelling at the speed of light.
I'll get me coat ......


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2010)

Hm. Perhaps an advanced species, capable of interstellar space travel, have discovered the inherent instabilities with "speed of light" travel, and have therefore pursued the concept of "speed of dark"? I think those saucers would be rather wicked with a black-light pulsing around inside...


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my God...didn't we have a thread that went to hell in a handbasket over the speed of dark?


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2010)

Would I bring that up again?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2010)

While checking through my books, hidden in the back of one I found these pics. Think I'll try to make some money on Craigslist with them!!!


----------



## javlin (Dec 9, 2010)

The 4th Reich is coming  Iron Sky: Watch the New Teaser!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Hm. Perhaps an advanced species, capable of interstellar space travel, have discovered the inherent instabilities with "speed of light" travel, and have therefore pursued the concept of "speed of dark"? I think those saucers would be rather wicked with a black-light pulsing around inside...



And even more so, if they're _invisible_!


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 9, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> Fact is though, the flying wings were difficult enough to fly safely. I know they did try to produce flying saucers for the USAF and British. Trouble was they couldn't be controlled using known aerodynamic principles. Hell even the Flying Wing was really unsafe until the advent of fly-by-wire. Therefore NP in reality. Hoax by newsmen or someone else. Case Closed.



Case Closed? I do not think so. I've a article by one of the test pilots from the YB49 in a Flight Journal from a few years back that counteracts your claims. Test pilot basically says, IIRC, the plane was a stable platform, and politics is what ultimately killed off the YB49, not the plane's performance or handling.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually, the "speed of dark" is not a bad term at all. In Alcubierre's equations describing a warp bubble, dark (or negative) energy is required to warp the space around a ship, creating the bubble. Unfortunately, we have no idea how to create such negative energy with current technologies.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 9, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Case Closed? I do not think so. I've a article by one of the test pilots from the YB49 in a Flight Journal from a few years back that counteracts your claims. Test pilot basically says, IIRC, the plane was a stable platform, and politics is what ultimately killed off the YB49, not the plane's performance or handling.




Fact. Like modern day civil manufacturers not wanting to embrace a blended wing body, the military at the time viewed the YB-35/-49 as too radical and not in alignment with airframes that military brass had been trained upon. Sure there were some flight control complexities, but they ultimately settled upon an airframe that albiet had a huge payload capacity and high cruise altitude at minimum weights, had a cruise speed of 180-190mph and was lumbering giant.

But that's another thread I guess...


----------

